# Egg-like Fungus?



## Jjl (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I recently found this fungus in my gecko tank. Unfortunately it was late at night when I found it, so I wasn't thinking straight and just threw it away. Some Googling yielded these pictures (see below) that look the exact same. However, the web pages this fungus was featured on couldn't identify it either. 

Any fungus experts who can help me out? As the title states, this stuff looks just like some kind of egg mass. Every time I take it out, more comes back a few weeks later. Substrate is Eco Earth mixed with NE Herp substrate. I would normally switch to paper towels like the rest of the _Rhacodactylus_ people, but the plants are really doing well in soil...

Yes, I do have springtails in there...No, they won't touch it.

Thanks in advance!


TarantulasEarly2008006.jpg Photo by bluechAosFairy | Photobucket

http://s3.photobucket.com/user/ryferre/media/SoilMealyBug-1.jpg.html


----------



## jdawud (Mar 18, 2015)

It looks like a mold or it may be some kind of mushroom in the pinning stage. Next time it pops up you might let some of it grow for a bit and see what it does. You also might try posting some pics to the Facebook group Mushroom Talk. They tend to be pretty awesome about giving IDs.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Egg-like Fungus*

I've had the same thing growing in my orchid tank for months. It finally started fading back recently, but it spread all over the substrate and onto a couple tree fern mounts. I'm pretty sure it came in via the Eco earth as that is what I use in my tank as well. It hasn't harmed the plants at all, but it really isn't all that pleasant to look at. If I were you, I'd remove what I could but not stress over it.

John

PS- I agree, springs couldn't care less about it. It actually was interesting how they did not congregate around it like most fungi that pop up.


----------



## Jjl (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks, everyone. I guess I'll just stick to removing it whenever it reappears; hopefully, it'll burn itself out.


----------

